# which one will i chose?



## thaiboxer (Mar 14, 2002)

hey there everyone

im keen to do some ground work, as muay thai is obviously limited on the ground. Now where i come from there is a limited choice. There is BJJ but machado, and also shoot wrestling.
Can anyone recommend which may have more advantages? Is there much difference between the machado and gracie styles of BJJ?

thanks

thaiboxer


----------



## Icepick (Mar 15, 2002)

TB -

I don't think there is any difference between "Gracie" and "Machado" BJJ, other than the preferences of your individual instructor.  In my experience, systems based on "wrestling" tend to rely more heavily on athleticism than BJJ does.  Try them both and see.  

Have fun with it!


----------



## thaiboxer (Mar 17, 2002)

thanks for the comments


----------



## arnisador (Mar 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thaiboxer _
> 
> *Is there much difference between the machado and gracie styles of BJJ?*



No, they're pretty much the same. Most BJJ schools will I think teach sport as well as self-defense.

I don't know much about shootfighting but BJJ has a lot going for it for groundfighting self-defense. There's a lot of focus on the situations you might really find yourself in--the mount, the guard, and so on.


----------



## thaiboxer (Mar 17, 2002)

thanks arnisador


----------



## arnisador (Mar 18, 2002)

See also this thread.


----------

